# Max Psi



## 92 240SX KA24DE (Aug 18, 2003)

What is Street Psi to run on the KA24DET?
What is Autocross / Racing / Drift Psi to run on the KA24DET?

How much is to much Psi?


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

i think ur question is stupid. i'm being serioues
but here goes.

5psi daily (stock internals)
7psi max (stock internals)

any higher you must do some work on ur stock internals... do some research.


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

drift240sxdrag said:


> *i think ur question is stupid. i'm being serioues *


 i agree with drift. wtf is a street psi?? u run whatever u want buddy. if u want to run 20+psi with stock internals, go ahead. ur turbo/engine will blow but u can run whatever psi u want

if ur asking for "maximum psi" like the title says, it all depends on what kind of mods you have

too much psi? stock turbocharged cars will run about 5psi. the phase2 240sx is running 25psi making 526hp with a stock bottom end. jun supra runs 50psi boost


----------



## driftinS13 (Jun 24, 2003)

3-4 psi for drifting...my opinion

7psi is pushin it with stock bottom end.


----------



## Joel (Jun 11, 2003)

depends entirely on the turbo you are using.
T25G has an 8psi wastegate.


----------



## 92 240SX KA24DE (Aug 18, 2003)

A.) Street Psi = Daily Driver Settings
B.) Racer Psi = Everything Else 

Your talking about the HKS T25G?


----------



## Joel (Jun 11, 2003)

no such thing. 
T25G is the nissan/garret OEM sr20det turbo from the s13 silvias


----------



## Drft1580 (Jun 20, 2003)

If you want more horsepower and would like to up your boost past 7psi (7 is pushing it) You'll need upgraded injectors, either polished stock rods with high performance rod bolts, or forged rods with hp rod bolts, you'll need to tap the block for the oil feed line as well as the oil return. The oil feed line on the S13 KA24DE engine can be done easily by threading a "T" fitting on the boss for the stock oil pressure sender. Lower compression pistons (9:0.1).


----------



## nx2000 (Jan 24, 2003)

you guys are spouting off a bunch of BS. You can take the KA higher than 7psi. I would personally upgrade the fuel, but the bottom end. I know people who go higher than 7psi. The key is tuning. How do you think that shop got 500+rwhp on a SR20. The average guy couldnt do that...well her could if he tuned it properly which is what that shop did..........


----------



## Drft1580 (Jun 20, 2003)

nx2000 said:


> *you guys are spouting off a bunch of BS. You can take the KA higher than 7psi. I would personally upgrade the fuel, but the bottom end. I know people who go higher than 7psi. The key is tuning. How do you think that shop got 500+rwhp on a SR20. The average guy couldnt do that...well her could if he tuned it properly which is what that shop did.......... *



Yea, you could go all or nothing, or you could try to make reliable horsepower.


----------



## 92 240SX KA24DE (Aug 18, 2003)

Nice, thanx for the input.


----------



## nx2000 (Jan 24, 2003)

Drft1580 said:


> *Yea, you could go all or nothing, or you could try to make reliable horsepower. *


Whatever 

Reliablility....is tuning. It has nothing to do with building up the bottom end. Sure if you want a 300 or so HP monster KA, yeah, but for a basic kit, you could up the boost with tuning without hitting internals. Don't believe..search. Tuning is key in this sport we call a hobby. Tuning is what makes your car reliable....not just forged pistons.


----------



## 92 240SX KA24DE (Aug 18, 2003)

Good info nx2000.
Do you have specifics on tuning an HKS Single Turbo GT-SS (60T A/R 0.64)?
Everyone tralks about tuning and I'm not sure what exactly "Tuning" encompases, can you help?


----------



## nx2000 (Jan 24, 2003)

tuning in laymans terms is getting your car on a dyno and playing with shit. Many ways...wideband 02 (I have no clue on these....yet. They are expensive I hear), S-AFC, greddy emanage, tuned ECU, programs to adjust your ECU with a laptop and other shit like that. You cant just set your S-AFC for something and ride out. You wanna do some dyno runs and make corrections. JWT doesnt just rechip your ECU. They put a test car (I believe last I heard) on a dyno. Fuel is the key. Most important part to tuning in my book besides general maintenance. When I get my emanage, I am going to pay for like an hour or tow of dyno time. Just sit there, do some runs and makes adjustments. Tuning also encompasses knowing your car and knowing what to do with bought parts. Planning can be considered tuning. You dont wanna run out and buy the biggest turbo you can get. or buy 900cc (just a number, dont know if they exists, I know I will never need them) injectors without needing them. HAve a HP plan and get the necessary shit for that setup. Or you can leave a little room for upgradability.


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

when i get my car, i'm gonna go get myself a hks spl t51r turbo with 2,000cc injectors and boost 100psi 

personally, i wouldn't trust myself tuning my own car unless i worked at xs-engineering or something.. i know it's expensive but going to places like xs-engineering (phase2 tuner of choice) is my plan..


----------



## nx2000 (Jan 24, 2003)

vsp3c said:


> *when i get my car, i'm gonna go get myself a hks spl t51r turbo with 2,000cc injectors and boost 100psi
> 
> personally, i wouldn't trust myself tuning my own car unless i worked at xs-engineering or something.. i know it's expensive but going to places like xs-engineering (phase2 tuner of choice) is my plan.. *



that would be nice, but that shit can get REAL expensive. Besides learning, you can spend that money saved on a bigger turbo or something... Cant be too hard. It if comes with an instruction manual....


----------



## 92 240SX KA24DE (Aug 18, 2003)

Hey nx2000 does the A'Pexi SAFC come with install instructions.
I have no fear in doing it mechanically but wondered if it had that with it when you buy it or do you have to get it from A'Pexi themselves seperate?
Also I do have an HP Plan = 300HP or better on a KA24DET !


----------



## nx2000 (Jan 24, 2003)

Not oo sure. It should though. You have to market your product for money right. I'm sure they tell you how to set the different fule settings and you can work from there. I am getting one or the emanage


----------



## Drft1580 (Jun 20, 2003)

nx2000 said:


> *Whatever
> 
> Reliablility....is tuning. It has nothing to do with building up the bottom end. Sure if you want a 300 or so HP monster KA, yeah, but for a basic kit, you could up the boost with tuning without hitting internals. Don't believe..search. Tuning is key in this sport we call a hobby. Tuning is what makes your car reliable....not just forged pistons. *


Reliability...is tuning :bs: If you're trying to tune for power how the fuck is that reliable? first off how many cars have you fucked up? I've fucked 2 up from "tuning", tuning for more POWER. How can you say upping power is reliable...it's the opposite. If you plan on dogging your car, (who the fuck doesn't?) and rolling around with 300+hp you'd better build something the fuck up. You've only heard of 300 hp ka's you've never even seen one huh? I hate stupid wannabe's like you NX2000 That can't even change their own fuckin oil you stupid dipshit. Go get a honda, you don't deserve a nissan you fuckin rice boy.


----------



## Joel (Jun 11, 2003)

I think he meant that having a bad tune (one that runs lean and pings for example) is dangerous and will damage your engine. 
If you tune for A/F ratios of 11.5 then your engine will be reliable.


----------



## 92 240SX KA24DE (Aug 18, 2003)

Gotcha.
Do you know any one who has SAFC Install Pix?


----------



## nx2000 (Jan 24, 2003)

Drft1580 said:


> *Reliability...is tuning :bs: If you're trying to tune for power how the fuck is that reliable? first off how many cars have you fucked up? I've fucked 2 up from "tuning", tuning for more POWER. How can you say upping power is reliable...it's the opposite. If you plan on dogging your car, (who the fuck doesn't?) and rolling around with 300+hp you'd better build something the fuck up. You've only heard of 300 hp ka's you've never even seen one huh? I hate stupid wannabe's like you NX2000 That can't even change their own fuckin oil you stupid dipshit. Go get a honda, you don't deserve a nissan you fuckin rice boy. *


Wannabee huh???  I actually like Honda's too. I did my own swap in my garage wtha friend and I can't change my oil...hmmm go under car, release oil into pan. Replace oil and filter. Okay. DUDE shut the fuck up. Im a wannabe, yet you "destroyed" two cars with tuning....hmmm look in the mirror. Do yuo REALLY think better internals would have helped your lack of skills More power CAN be reilable. Do you think there are idiots drving around with timebombs for cars. I have read about 300 hP KA's. Have I seen one, no, so I guess I am a wanna be. I can only go by what people say. If they are lying, well....You go buy your internals...do what you want. I dont care, just dont spread false information around like you fucking know it all. How was you air/fuel ratio. What kind of gas were you using. What size injectors did you have. What fuel pump did you have. POWER CAN BE RELAIBLE!!! Now do I think 1000rwhp is reliable. No...but I personally dont know what those Supra owners do to get that kind of power. MY goals are 350rwhp or around there. And you make yourself look "really" smart by saying you fucked up not one but TWO cars...yet you are trying to give advice on building up a car..... This arguement is lame. I am not considering myself a super tuner. I DO know the basics. And that is how you learn. You gotta crawl before you walk. And it is people like you who give Nissan a bad name. "Go drive a Honda because I dont deserve a Nissan". Get off your high horse. Give me Honda and I will tune it properly and wax the floor with your ass. PERIOD!!


----------



## 93blackSER (Feb 1, 2003)

i gotta agree with NX on this one. drft1580 - you need to STFU and step down and get back to doing your own damn research so you actually give some accurate info sometime. it takes a major dumbass to blow up two cars due to tuning alone. and what kind of cars were those? what kind of mods were you running? i wouldnt be surprised if they were bone stock and you're just stupid as hell. either learn to shut your mouth, or learn what you're talking about.


----------



## Drft1580 (Jun 20, 2003)

Let's put it this way, at least I have some experience, you magazine reading posers.


----------



## nx2000 (Jan 24, 2003)

LOL I DO read magazines. I admit it. What is wrong with reading. Experiencce.......fucking shit up is hardly experience. I can see the first one....but TWO. Come one...learn from your mistakes...dumb ass...face it, you got owned and you look dumb in all of your advice giving post. So such the fuck up and go blow some more shit up. Yeah I read a magazine to do my swap. Too bad NONE of the magazines even thinkg about covering the RB20. Why am I even still arguing. Obviously you know everything and we know nothing. I call blowing up two cars real knowledgable. PLease enlighten us with your infinite wsdom. Oh please mighty one....bwahahahahahahahahaha


----------



## Drft1580 (Jun 20, 2003)

nx2000, man...I've come to realize it's pointless to talk to an asshole, they're just fuckin assholes and they have their heads so far up their asses, that their opinions about themselves make their heads big as hell, enjoy sitting atop your pedestal , dunce.


----------



## nx2000 (Jan 24, 2003)

Drft1580 said:


> *nx2000, man...I've come to realize it's pointless to talk to an asshole, they're just fuckin assholes and they have their heads so far up their asses, that their opinions about themselves make their heads big as hell, enjoy sitting atop your pedestal , dunce. *


LOL okay. I am an ashole YET i have answered many questions about the swap I did and have offered my knowledge at anytime. Anyone who has PM'ed me knows I give out my IM addy and say hit me up ANYTIME. Hmm I call that helpful. You look dumb and now you wanna flip it on me. Get real. I love my pedestal that I am not sitting on. I dont have a big head. Gee I did an RB20 swap....big fucking deal. It was a VG30DETT or RB26DETT. I dont think I am better than anyone else. You are trying to help people, but have ZERO clue. Upgraded internals bullshit. DO YOU HAVE A KA-T. PLEASE TELL ME YOU DO. IF NOT, SHUT THE FUCK UP. I researched the KA-T because me and a firend were going to do one before my head gasket went out


----------



## Drft1580 (Jun 20, 2003)

Oh, ...I forgot you did the RB20DET swap, my bad I apoligize.


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

this is hilarious


----------



## nx2000 (Jan 24, 2003)

LOL...I dont even know why I was arguing. Sure you want to upgrade internals, but call me out like a punk like I dont know anything Kinda made me mad


----------

